# WTB Pecans



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone have them yet?


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

I over bought in-shell pecans earlier and would sell the excess, they are still good. Small shell. Would sell for $2.00/lb. 20 lbs available, fills 2 medium flat rate boxes at $13.00/ box shipping. Total $66.00. pm me if interested.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Just started to fall here this week! How many lbs. do you want?


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

How much are they per pound?...thanks


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I'm also interested in buying shelled pecans!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm interested, too. They're my favorite nut, and I don't want to buy them at the *cough* store.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Penderosa Pecan Farm(100 acre pecan farm) in Caraway Ark sells pecans to the public(and ships) as well as to businesses. 

I called them yesterday about shelling & cleaning my own nuts. The tornado hit them kind of hard, so they said it would be the end of next week before their up and running full swing again.

Their # is 870-482-3351


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

I too would like to buy some pecans.


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Just beginning to fall here in lower Alabama.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

just throwing this out there our church sells them- they are not from someones local farm- but we have been very pleased with them in the past yrs and buy them every yr- they are like 8 bucks for a 1 lb bag....if anyone wants they can pm me


----------

